

The Shared Antibiotic Resistome of Soil Bacteria and Human Pathogens - carbocation
https://www.sciencemag.org/content/337/6098/1107.abstract

======
jostmey
This is an awesome study because it highlights the fact that bacteria can
sometimes evolve at lightening speed. Whatever antibiotic we can come up with,
bacteria will be able to rapidly evolve resistance to it. Without serious
investment in the development of new antibiotics, humanity may suddenly find
itself vulnerable to bacteria disease once again.

I just wish they had come up with a better title. Resistome? What the hell
does an -ome really mean anyway.

~~~
neyne
-ome is a name given to a total set of members of a complex biological system. So we have genome (all of the genes in a cell/species), transcriptome (all of the mRNA in a cell/organism/species), proteome (all of the proteins in a cell/species), metabolome (all of the small metabolites in a cell/species), etc.

Accordingly, resistome would be set of all the genes providing antibiotic
resistance to bacteria.

~~~
jostmey
So this scientific article belongs in the scientific article-ome?

~~~
andrewflnr
"Logome", perhaps?

------
carbocation
I just found the full PDF, hosted by one of the article's authors:
[http://dantaslab.wustl.edu/Dantas_Pubs/2012_Forsberg_Soil_Sc...](http://dantaslab.wustl.edu/Dantas_Pubs/2012_Forsberg_Soil_Science.pdf)

